

Ask HN: Where should I post to get reviews for my product - zeeraza

What communities&#x2F;forums will you recommend to post your idea and get some reviews&#x2F;feedback on it?
======
jeffmould
That's a pretty generic question. Depends on the product, the type of
review/feedback you are looking for, etc... Some options include ProductHunt
or here for a Show HN.

------
sideproject
Community at SideProjectors will gladly review it. :)
[http://sideprojectors.com](http://sideprojectors.com)

------
dxypher
Maybe producthunt.com, although I think you need to get an invite to actually
post a product.

~~~
zeeraza
Thanks, but no Producthunt would be a place where one would go after they have
launched the product. I am at the IDEA stage, and want to discuss the idea.
See what other people think about it.

~~~
europa
Why not posting your idea here? It might pique some interest here.

~~~
zeeraza
Great point. Its on HN for last 3 days, but nobody responded there. Here it is
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10094694](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10094694)

